# eclipse: überflüssige Sternchen bei Kommentaren



## automatix (13. Sep 2008)

Hallo Forum,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eclipse beizubringen, keine Sternchen jeweils am Zeilenanfang des Kommentars zu erzeugen? D.h.:

so

```
/*
mein Kommentar
mein Kommentar
mein Kommentar
*/
```

statt so

```
/*
* mein Kommentar
* mein Kommentar
* mein Kommentar
*/
```

bzw. so

```
/**
mein Kommentar
mein Kommentar
mein Kommentar
*/
```

statt so

```
/**
* mein Kommentar
* mein Kommentar
* mein Kommentar
*/
```

Konnte beim Code-Template leider die entsprechende Einstellung nicht finden...

Danke.


----------



## ARadauer (15. Sep 2008)

warum möchtest du das?
das ist javadoc standard... das macht man so


----------



## automatix (16. Sep 2008)

Die Sternchen stören mich einfach.

(Eine Diskussion zum Thema "warum (keine) Sternchen" gibt es hier.)


----------



## maki (16. Sep 2008)

automatix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Sternchen stören mich einfach.
> 
> (Eine Diskussion zum Thema "warum (keine) Sternchen" gibt es hier.)


Hast du sonst keine Probleme?

Hört sich für mich nach einem Java Anfänger an der schwierigkeiten hat sich an den Standard zu halten


----------



## FArt (16. Sep 2008)

Nachdem die Diskussion ja im XPost schon gelaufen ist, können wird diesen Thread zu einer Abstimmung nutzen.

Also, wer ist dafür, wer dagegen?


----------



## automatix (16. Sep 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du sonst keine Probleme?


Ohne Dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen... Das ist mit das Schlimmste auf nem Forum, wenn man, anstatt:
- eine Lösung vorzuschlagen, oder
- zu sagen, dass man keine hat, oder
- einfach zu schweigen,
anfängt, zu versuchen, den Fragesteller davon zu überzeugen, dass er das, wonach er fragt, eigentlich nicht brauche.


----------



## automatix (16. Sep 2008)

FArt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nachdem die Diskussion ja im XPost schon gelaufen ist, können wird diesen Thread zu einer Abstimmung nutzen.
> 
> Also, wer ist dafür, wer dagegen?


Von mir aus... Aber ich sehe darin keinen Sinn. Letzten Endes gestaltet jeder seinen Code so, wie er (oder sein firmeninterner Standard) das für richtig hält. Was soll da eine Umfrage nutzen?


----------



## maki (16. Sep 2008)

Manchmal besteht die Lösung darin den Leuten unsinnige Fragen/Anforderungen  auszureden 

In Java gibt es echte Standards und Quasistandards(Codingstyles, etc. pp.), gehört beides zur Kultur der Sprache.

>> Also, wer ist dafür, wer dagegen?

Gibt es wirklich Leute die gegen die normale JavaDoc Kommentierung sind? (Beratungsresistente Anfänger/Umsteiger mal aussen vor)


----------



## automatix (16. Sep 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Manchaml besteht die Lösung darin den Leuten unsinnige Fragen/Anforderungen  auszureden


Ausreden braucht man niemandem etwas, ein Hinweis reicht. Außerdem muss nicht alles, was Du (oder ich, oder sonst jemand) für unsinnig hälst, tatsächlich unsinnig sein.

Ist schon Off-Topic...


----------



## maki (16. Sep 2008)

Kannst ja eine "Nieder mit den Sternchen" Partei gründen 

Aber mal im Ernst: "Das ist Standard, das macht man so" trifft hier 100% zu, genauso wie die KamelHöckerNotation und viele andere Dinge auch.

Wenn man sich mit neuen Dingen beschäftigt sollte man nicht als erstes vesuchen es so anzupassen wie es einem selber beliebt, sondern so wie es nunmal ist.
Man lernt so schneller, man schreibt Code der auch von anderen Entwickler gelesen werden und man hat es einfacher anderen Code zu verstehen.

Aber hey, vielleicht bist du ja felsenfest überzeugt und ich verschwende nur meine Zeit, also nix für ungut.


----------

